# /dev/sio0



## Froma (Mar 9, 2009)

dmesg show me strings:
"
sio0:<16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
"
But in /dev catalog does not exist file sio0.

How can i use COM port ?(if no file sio0).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2009)

It's /dev/cuad0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2009)

Also see sio(4), FILES chapter.


----------

